# In Home Training



## tempeCarlson (Feb 10, 2019)

So, I've been looking for a trainer to come in and help me work with Murphy. I found one who I'm not too sure about, and trying to contact another recommended by the boarding kennel we took our last dog to. 

My questions are these: We live in a major metro area, Phoenix. How much would you expect to pay per hour for in-home training sessions?

Secondly, if you've interviewed trainers before, what did you look for?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

email me privately and I will look for you.


----------

